# Wärmebildkamera



## Riedi1978 (1 November 2008)

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch Wärmebildkameras einsetzt für Schaltschränke? Wir lassen uns von Testo und Fluke welche in der Firma vorstellen. Wollte vorab schonmal wissen worauf man denn so achten muß!
Jemand Erfahrung in der Richtung?

Gruß
Riedi


----------



## Sockenralf (1 November 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben eine Fluke TI45 (wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe)

Ist ein feines Gerät, recht handlich und leicht zu bedienen.

Berichtserstellung ist auch kein Problem


Mittlerweile ist unser Rohrschlosser draufgekommen, daß man damit auch easy defekte Kondensatableiter im Dampfnetz aufspüren kann 


Ich kann die regelmäßige Analyse von Verteilungen, Trafos, Schaltanlagen nur empfehlen --> wir haben dabei schon "ein paar Verdächtige" aufgespürt


MfG


----------



## ge_org (10 März 2015)

Hallo,
habe für heuer im 2.Quartal ein Budget für eine Wärmebildkamera bekommen (<=10.000€).
Welche Erfahrungen mit den Produkten habt Ihr?
Grundsätzlich wollen wir Schaltschränke auf Unregelmäßigkeiten prüfen, zweites Spektrum ist unser produziertes Produkt während der 100% Prüfung bei der Erstellung der Prüfzyklen zu beobachten (Beobachtung des Temperaturverlaufes während des "Warmfahrens"-->horcht sich irgendwie komisch an, ist aber so). Natürlich wollen alle in der Abteilung alles damit machen was nur irgendwie versprochen wird: Leitungsverlegung, Wärmebrücken, Wasserschäden, Brandherde, Zyklus der Frau/Freundin .....................(Alles was einem einfällt, wenn man das Thema Wärmebildkamera anspricht)
Im Internet findet man ziemlich vieles, aber schön sind sicher einige Feedbacks aus der Praxis!
Georg


----------



## Full Flavor (15 März 2015)

Hi,
also wir haben eine eine Testo ... (müsst ich jetzt nochmal nachsehen). Ich bin mit dem voll und ganz zufrieden. Die Software ist recht einfach, so das auch ein Neueinsteiger schnell damit zurecht kommt. Die Kamera liegt gut in der Hand und kann (so wie wahrscheinlich auch von Fluke) alle Messungen machen. Ich persönlich bin von Testo begeistert, weiß aber auch das die nicht ganz "billig" war. Es gibt als Alternative auch eine von Testboy die ist glaub ich nicht ganz so teuer.
Grüße


----------



## ge_org (15 März 2015)

Danke für die Rückmeldung!
Habe Testo bzw. Fluke auch als Favoriten ins Auge gefasst, FLIR eventuell auch noch. Werde mal die Vertriebspartner kontaktieren, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. Die Katze im Sack kaufen will ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Georg


----------



## 021aet04 (16 März 2015)

Ich habe eine Fluke TIS und bin voll zufrieden damit (gibt es aber mittlerweile nicht mehr). Ich habe das Seminar (von Fluke) "Erste Schritte Thermografie" gemacht, ist sehr zu empfehlen. 

MfG Hannes


----------



## Blockmove (16 März 2015)

Unsere Instandhaltung nutzt auch eine Wärmebildkamera.
Für die Kontrolle der Schaltschrankklimatisierung ist sie ganz nützlich.
Hauptanwendung sind aber andere Prüfungen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (2 April 2015)

Hallo,

wie bzw. nach welcher Vorlage erstellt ihr eure Berichte? Gibt es da spezielle Vorschriften?

Gruß NSN


----------



## dunbar (17 April 2015)

Prinzipiell lohnt es sich bei allen Geräten immer diese regelmäßig zuwarten und zu justieren, das spart dann generell viel Ärger und Nachbearbeitung.
@ Dieter - für was genau nutzt ihr denn dann die Wärmebildkamera, würde mich interessieren


----------

